# New here.



## suitboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm new here. Been training for 1 year on and off. I'm looking for some clear guidance with training and diet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## suitboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks Brazey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutzman (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## suitboy (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suitboy (Sep 12, 2016)

Been on a routine with 2 body parts split and working each body part twice a week. Let's see where it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kattie (Sep 12, 2016)

Will be Following......


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice to see you here, bro))


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 4, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------



## yesidont (Jan 5, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2017)

welcome


----------

